# Police K-9 Cony



## 85Echo (Feb 15, 2012)

"It is with great sadness that we announce the passing of K-9 Cony. She passed away from natural causes after a long and productive life. Cony began her service with the Carbon County Sheriff’s Office in 2000 and retired in 2008. After she retired, Cony remained with her handler, Deputy Bogdin, where she enjoyed the rest of her days as a loved member of his family and will be greatly missed. Rest in Peace Cony."

My father is the Sheriff of our County and I grew up around her and her handler. Cony was one of the reasons I own my little guy today. She was a great K-9 and served our community without hesitation, she will be missed. 

Rest in Peace Cony.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Great service Cony, You'll be missed.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sure she served her community proud. 

Run free pretty Cony.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you Cony , and thank you Carbon County for taking on a female . She looks to be a beautiful dog . RIP.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

*sniffle* I hope Cony is happily running free and that all those who knew and loved her can get through this tough time.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thank you for your service Cony. It's nice to see a working female on the force. RIP Cony and run free at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing that picture with us and for the lovely tribute. RIP Cony, you did your job well


----------

